# And the Winner is.... 2018 Calendar Contest Results



## jaizei (Oct 10, 2017)

Here are the results of the 2018 Calendar contest. 

Please confirm that you are tagged & matched up to the correct photo. 

1st - @PJay





----------------------------------------------------------
2nd - @Big Charlie




----------------------------------------------------------
3rd - @Jes_Janelle




----------------------------------------------------------
4th - @Turtulas-Len




----------------------------------------------------------
5th - @MPRC




----------------------------------------------------------
6th - @Kristoff




----------------------------------------------------------
7th - Tie - @Tidgy's Dad




----------------------------------------------------------
7th - Tie - @LeoTheTortoise




----------------------------------------------------------
7th - Tie - @theguy67




----------------------------------------------------------
10th -@Team Gomberg




----------------------------------------------------------
11th @Marianne M




----------------------------------------------------------
12th-@whisper




----------------------------------------------------------
* @G-stars




----------------------------------------------------------
* @DaisyDuke




----------------------------------------------------------
* @StacieJ




----------------------------------------------------------
* @Janka




----------------------------------------------------------
* @Taylor T.




---------------------------------------------------------
* @Bee62




----------------------------------------------------------
* @Ramsey




---------------------------------------------------------
* @kaTeeTort




---------------------------------------------------------
* @Moozillion




----------------------------------------------------------
* @Laura1412




----------------------------------------------------------
* @Yvonne G




----------------------------------------------------------
* @Wherethetortiroam




----------------------------------------------------------
* @johnandjade




----------------------------------------------------------
* @Reptilian Feline




----------------------------------------------------------
* @Alicia Hoogstra




----------------------------------------------------------
* @KevinGG




----------------------------------------------------------
* @Foursteels




----------------------------------------------------------
* @Ciri




----------------------------------------------------------
* @crimson_lotus




----------------------------------------------------------
* @Peliroja32




----------------------------------------------------------
* @Meganolvt




----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra (Oct 10, 2017)

Awesome everyone!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 10, 2017)

They all deserve a page. 
Most excellent standard this year.
Congratulations to a deserved winner all who got a page, all who entered and thanks to everyone who voted, more people voted this year than last.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow, such great photos everyone.

I can't believe we made it into the calendar...cool   go Levi! Thanks guys


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2017)

I just love #1. That's the cutest picture ever.


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 10, 2017)

I love it!! Great entries!! Congratulations to all the winners!!

I’ll enter next year!


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 10, 2017)

Not having the app is killing me!!! I so need it in my life!!


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 10, 2017)

What a bunch of lovely photos! I see mine. Charlie will be hard to live with once he finds out he made it in the calendar.


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 10, 2017)

Team Gomberg said:


> Wow, such great photos everyone.
> 
> I can't believe we made it into the calendar...cool   go Levi! Thanks guys


I love your photo! It is adorable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 10, 2017)

Momof4 said:


> Not having the app is killing me!!! I so need it in my life!!


The app should be okay now.


----------



## Kristoff (Oct 10, 2017)

So many gorgeous torts, so few pages in a calendar. Congratulations to everyone who entered for raising such healthy and beautiful creatures! Looking forward to seeing them all on my wall in 2018


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 10, 2017)

Great photos, congrats everyone!


----------



## theguy67 (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow. I kinda forgot about this. Surprised mine made it.


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2017)

Congrats everyone. Great pics.


----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 10, 2017)

Very nice photos. Congrats


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2017)

And my thanks to Cameron ( Jaizei) for taking on the responsibility of putting it all together for us. Good job!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 12, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> What a bunch of lovely photos! I see mine. Charlie will be hard to live with once he finds out he made it in the calendar.



Charlie is lookin pretty good!!!!


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 12, 2017)

maggie3fan3 said:


> Charlie is lookin pretty good!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## PJay (Oct 13, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I just love #1. That's the cutest picture ever.


Thanks Yvonne, that guy is such a camera hound. There were so many fantastic pictures this year it was hard to decide who to vote for! Thanks to Cameron (Jaizei) for such a great event this year.


----------



## KevinGG (Oct 18, 2017)

Hm. My picture came out very pixelated. I smell a conspiracy... Revote!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franco F (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow these are all excellent photos! Anyone have any advice on tortoise photography? My photos never come out great, and I always avoid flash photography because I'm not sure if it will damage my tortoise's vision


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2017)

Franco F said:


> Wow these are all excellent photos! Anyone have any advice on tortoise photography? My photos never come out great, and I always avoid flash photography because I'm not sure if it will damage my tortoise's vision


The flash won't be a problem for the tortoises. Just keep practicing. Try to hold the camera very still, and be patient, waiting for just the right pose.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 19, 2017)

@Team Gomberg I like that leo image a great deal, you get to see it like two first views, the shell, and then the tortoise looking back at you like a women saying "hey, my face is up here! don't stare at my shell." All around beauty.


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 19, 2017)

Franco F said:


> Wow these are all excellent photos! Anyone have any advice on tortoise photography? My photos never come out great, and I always avoid flash photography because I'm not sure if it will damage my tortoise's vision


For me, my photos come out much better outdoors, which isn't a problem with Charlie since he lives outside. Pay attention to lighting and shadows. If the sun is out, you want it at your back. I get the best pictures when it is slightly overcast but still bright out. Then there are fewer shadows. Also, I think it helps to get down at your tort's level.


----------



## Franco F (Oct 20, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> For me, my photos come out much better outdoors, which isn't a problem with Charlie since he lives outside. Pay attention to lighting and shadows. If the sun is out, you want it at your back. I get the best pictures when it is slightly overcast but still bright out. Then there are fewer shadows. Also, I think it helps to get down at your tort's level.



Thank you! All of my photos have been indoors, and that's probably why they're so bad. My tortoise is only a 7-month-old hatchling, so I decided not to take him outside this year. Maybe next year I will when he's bigger.


----------



## Franco F (Oct 20, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> The flash won't be a problem for the tortoises. Just keep practicing. Try to hold the camera very still, and be patient, waiting for just the right pose.



Thanks! I was never sure whether or not it would harm them. Glad to know


----------



## Kristoff (Oct 20, 2017)

Franco F said:


> Wow these are all excellent photos! Anyone have any advice on tortoise photography? My photos never come out great, and I always avoid flash photography because I'm not sure if it will damage my tortoise's vision



An average flash makes almost any photo look unnatural, so kudos for not using it. (Don’t know about it causing any damage, but if Yvonne says it doesn’t, then it’s probably true. Still, it could cause discomfort, and even without any lasting impact, one could argue about the ethics of using flash on an animal... or a baby, for that matter.) 

The rest would depend on what you use to take pictures and the type of light.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 21, 2017)

When do the winners get to order from Tortoise Supply? Levi wants some mazuri!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2017)

You can contact Tyler and see if he's been given the winners' names yet. If he has, you can order.


All the rest of you: Don't forget to order your calendars! Don't miss out. Only a fixed number of them will be available, so don't wait until the last minute to get yours!

https://tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 2, 2017)

I love all the photos this year; I don't think I could even choose a favorite!! Not only did I pass up another year to enter, I completely forgot to vote.  It's been a busy year. Great job to all who entered as well as those on the admin/management side!


----------



## Josh (Nov 6, 2017)

ATTENTION ALL WINNERS: To claim your prize you'll need to create an account on TortoiseSupply.com. Once you have, email [email protected] with your TFO username and they will automatically credit your account!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 6, 2017)

Josh said:


> ATTENTION ALL WINNERS: To claim your prize you'll need to create an account on TortoiseSupply.com. Once you have, email [email protected] with your TFO username and they will automatically credit your account!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
Far too complicated! 
Thank you, Josh.


----------



## Lesley Pommarane (Nov 7, 2017)

They are all so beautiful! My now 14 yr old son begged & begged for 6 mo for a Sulcata, so I finally gave in & got him a baby one. That was about 14 mo ago & of course he’s now lost interest, so she is my responsibility. At first, I saw taking care of her as a burden. But, after a few months, I am glad she’s mine instead of his! I throughly enjoy her, she brings a big smile to my face when I think about her. And she is not as much work as I thought she would be.


----------



## Foursteels (Nov 27, 2017)

Does anyone know when the 2018 Contest Calendars will ship or if they’ll arrive before Christmas?


----------



## Josh (Nov 27, 2017)

Calendars are in my hand as of today. Shipping out tomorrow!


----------



## Josh (Nov 27, 2017)

Calendars are ready to go out tomorrow! There are 20 left that are not yet spoken for. There will be no others after that. If you'd like one you better hurry!

Edit: Calendars are SOLD OUT!


----------



## Josh (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Oxalis (Nov 28, 2017)

Josh said:


> View attachment 223864


Calendar looks nice!


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 29, 2017)

Josh said:


> View attachment 223864



Oh, lovely! Can’t wait to receive mine! <3


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 1, 2018)

Franco F said:


> Thank you! All of my photos have been indoors, and that's probably why they're so bad. My tortoise is only a 7-month-old hatchling, so I decided not to take him outside this year. Maybe next year I will when he's bigger.



I have5 Sulcata they threw such a tantum. So against allthat I 0


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2018)

Maggie Cummings said:


> I have5 Sulcata they threw such a tantum. So against allthat I 0



Yeah? Please complete your thought.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 1, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah? Please complete your thought.


It's all gone now
It's impossible for me to type anything what makes sense


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2018)

Maggie Cummings said:


> It's all gone now
> It's impossible for me to type anything what makes sense


I'm very thankful I took typing in high school. I don't even have to think of where the keys are. . . my brain automatically sends the info to my fingers and away we go! If it weren't for mistakes, I could probably type over 70 words a minute, but I make mistakes and you have to take off points for each one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2018)

When is Jason coming to work on your computer so you can post your pictures?


----------



## CarolM (Jan 1, 2018)

So impressed with all of the beautiful photo's taken. Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## Franco F (Jan 2, 2018)

Maggie Cummings said:


> I have5 Sulcata they threw such a tantum. So against allthat I 0



I understand that so much. I tried to take Christmas pictures two weeks ago and my little one wasn't having it at all


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes, it's very hard to get a decent picture. I've been trying for a long time and haven't really ever succeeded.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 2, 2018)

Maggie Cummings said:


> It's all gone now
> It's impossible for me to type anything what makes sense



Go to typingclub.com and you can learn to type for free! My kids (ages 7, 8) are learning to type with that online program. It breaks it down and makes it very easy to learn.


----------



## SherrySue (Feb 25, 2018)

Team Gomberg said:


> Go to typingclub.com and you can learn to type for free! My kids (ages 7, 8) are learning to type with that online program. It breaks it down and makes it very easy to learn.


My students love that typing site!


----------



## Angryscientist (Apr 19, 2018)

Wow! It's awesome! <3


----------



## Gwen Loves Tortoises (Jun 28, 2018)

Those photos are phenomenal!!! Each tort looks so happy!!!


----------



## Dianne iin South Florida (Jul 14, 2018)

MY First time here for the photo contest and I think the winners were all fabulous. I am looking forward to submitting a few for next year! I so loved everyone's captures. I very impressed


----------



## Changa (Oct 29, 2018)

jaizei said:


> Here are the results of the 2018 Calendar contest.
> 
> Please confirm that you are tagged & matched up to the correct photo.
> 
> ...


Good job everyone but move over My Dorey and Donna are next year calendar lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 29, 2018)

@Changa : You're replying to the thread showing LAST YEAR'S winners.


----------

